# Question about rare unit limitations?



## dudeitzchronic (May 14, 2012)

So, I'm just getting back into fantasy, and the last time I played was 7th ed, a month before 8th was coming out. Now, I'm trying to write up a list but I'm having trouble. I'm aware of the point percentage distribution, but as far as Rare units go, am I supposed to only be taking one type of rare in a list? For instance, I have a Hell Pit Abomination, 2 Doom Wheels, and 2 Warp Lightning Cannons. Would I not be able to take the other WLC and DW unless it's like a mega battle or something? I don't have the book on me, as I've been using the store copy. Can someone please explain? Thanks


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

You can take whatever you like, in whatever quantities you like as long as it fits the percentages (and the unit entry doesn't have any restrictions like 0-1 listed in in). 

So if you had the points you could take a hell pit, two doom wheels and two warp lightning cannons.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Sort of. You can only have two copies of a given rare unit in less than 3000 points, and those units have to adhere to the 25% maximum of points spent in rare choices. For Special units, it's 50% of your army's points, and up to three copies of a given unit type in less than 3000 points. So in less than 3000 points, you could bring two warp lightning cannons, but not three, even if three fit in your 25% points limit for Rare units.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

You can have up to 3 of each Special choice and 2 of each Rare, BRB page 135.


----------



## dudeitzchronic (May 14, 2012)

Thank you all, appreciate the help.


----------



## Morhgoz (Mar 7, 2012)

Aramoro said:


> You can have up to 3 of each Special choice and 2 of each Rare, BRB page 135.


And double of those in Grand Army aka 3000+ games.


----------

